# "İskoç Aydınlanması" geleneğinden süzülüp gelen bu vizyon



## kmaro

''Iskoc Aydinlanmasi'' geleneginden suzulup gelen bu vizyon, ''stratejik'' ve ''rekabetci'' bir Avrupa icin Turkiye'nin nasil zaruri bir faktor oldugunu, elbette Fransizlarin evhamli ''Jakoben'' geleneginden cok daha iyi kavriyor.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"İskoç Aydınlanması" geleneğinden süzülüp gelen bu vizyon, "stratejik" ve "rekabetçi" bir Avrupa için Türkiye'nin nasıl zaruri bir faktör olduğunu, elbette Fransızların evhamlı "Jakoben" geleneğinden çok daha iyi kavrıyor.*

This vision coming from the tradition of "the Scottish Enlightenment" comprehends, without a doubt, the fact that how Turkey is an indispensable factor for a strategic and competitive Europe much better than the scrupulous tradition of the French, "Jakoben". *


----------



## kmaro

Aydinlanma-does it also mean a rebellion? Because my dictionary says -ENLIGHTENMENT

And what is your translation for suzulup? Thanks,


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Indeed, it is the Scottish _Enlightenment, _not rebellion_. 

_Rebellion means ayaklanma. You see, I should be more careful when I read next time. 

I didn't translate süzülüp as it doesn't ring any bells in English to me. I personally don't think that such expression exists or would mean the same way in Turkish when translated.


----------



## Honour

I could try to translate *süzülüp* in a literal manner.
Süzülmek means to glide.
Süzülüp gelen: that comes gliding.


----------



## kmaro

Teşekkürler,kardeşler


----------

